# Solved: Windows 8 RP hangs on black screen "Windows" ..no activity



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

I have downloaded 64-Bit ISO , burned using UltraISO and when I launch it at boot it reads the disc and screen turns black and it says in white text in center "Windows" - then thats it!! no drive activity..left it for about 5 minutes or so and nothing happening...tried a few times..

anyone else had same problem?

thnx


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You have a 64-bit machine?


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

yup

4Gb 1600Mhz / Core-i5 4.5Ghz / GTX460N OC'd / SSD+HDD

I have downloaded it again and burned it slower at 4x ...see if it works this time


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

I thought mine was stuck as well - it just took a while. Files are being read and loaded. Try it again.


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

its worked...


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Good! We used to get that bar across the bottom telling you it was reading files and the white bar would move slowly across the screen. This way at least you knew something was happening. The new look makes you wonder.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

It is a warning for all future installers of this release. I would say I am experienced at installing OSs or anything else, but I did have a moment or two of doubt when that "WINDOWS" hung on my screen!


----------

